# Corbyn The Barbarian: Documenting the Brutality of a Monster.



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 2, 2016)

Following up on the recent revelation that Corbyn lurched violently at an innocent journalist, I think it is important for us to keep a record of this man's behaviour. Here he is brutally attacking a member of the public in an outburst of post-referendum racism. 







Your examples here please.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 2, 2016)

(pearoast from the other thread)

Corbyn caught plotting with builders on a PFI project for a new Labour HQ


----------



## agricola (Jul 2, 2016)

Here he is ordering a hit on a political rival; note also how his seat-belt isn't fastened in the hope that a young child sees him and decides to do the same.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2016)

Here's Jeremy Corbyn plotting new stealth taxes on motorists and fare hikes for public transport


----------



## Cakes (Jul 2, 2016)

Here he is practising mind control through hypnosis. NO DON'T LOOK INTO HIS EYES DON'T LOOK!!1


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2016)

I saw him smashing a panda in the face repeatedly. Just kept hitting it, wouldn't stop. Eventually someone lured him away with a flask of tea but he left the poor beast with two black eyes


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 2, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Here's Jeremy Corbyn plotting new stealth taxes on motorists and fare hikes for public transport


You can also see him practising his death stare in that pic.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2016)

that was before he went on a nuremburg rally obvs. Being the massive hater of jews he is.


----------



## Cakes (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh well apparently this particular line of intimidation goes waaaaay back. Sick bastard.


----------



## 8den (Jul 2, 2016)

Cakes said:


> Here he is practising mind control through hypnosis. NO DON'T LOOK INTO HIS EYES DON'T LOOK!!1




You mock, but

Look into my eyes: Leave.EU campaign consulted TV hypnotist


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 2, 2016)

Corbyn: My Life as a Semi-Pro Baby Juggler
CAN THIS MONSTER SINK ANY LOWER?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 2, 2016)

Corbyn laughs and shows no remorse as he blatantly steals a giant marrow from the local garden centre


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 2, 2016)

Best thread ever, thank you.

Thinks, *ACAB
*





(all conservatives are bastards)


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 2, 2016)

mojo pixy said:


> Corbyn: My Life as a Semi-Pro Baby Juggler
> CAN THIS MONSTER SINK ANY LOWER?



Here he is harvesting babies for his sick side line:


----------



## keybored (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 2, 2016)

'Go on, pull my finger ya dirty bitch' - Corbo in sick jibe to war widow


----------



## 8den (Jul 2, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Corbyn laughs and shows no remorse as he blatantly steals a giant marrow from the local garden centre








See him now with it fully engorged!!!!!


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 2, 2016)

Here he is clearly practicing eating babies.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 2, 2016)

Clearly a pill 'ead too


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 2, 2016)

_''Stick t'yer own fuckin' patch, son. I've got an allotment, know what I mean?...''_

Corbyn's streetside reign of terror reaches fever pitch; the kevlar elbow patches are lined with lead shot.


----------



## Cakes (Jul 2, 2016)

8den said:


> See him now with it fully engorged!!!!!



Total marrow freak. Not even funny.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 2, 2016)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Clearly a pill 'ead too



THIS BASSLINE IS AMAZING!

WHAT?

WHAT?


----------



## Cid (Jul 2, 2016)

"My peoples are you with me where you at?
In the front, in the back killa-bees on attack
My peoples are you with me where you at?
Smoking meth hitting cats on the block with the gat"


----------



## Cid (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 2, 2016)

You just know he's thinking 'If only I had a marrow right now,' the fiend!


----------



## Cakes (Jul 2, 2016)

OMG lock him up!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 2, 2016)

Another wrecker, another show trial to arrange . So perish all enemies of the State


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 2, 2016)

'Mmm it smells delicious would go very well sauteed with marrow'


----------



## agricola (Jul 2, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> Another wrecker, another show trial to arrange . So perish all enemies of the State



"O Ramon, Ramon, wherefore art thou Ramon"


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 2, 2016)

From : Office of Secretary General Enver Corbyn

Status: Urgent

Header: Counter revolutionary traitors

Remove them from this photo. Replace with present incumbents .Reissue revised photo. destroy all copies of original photo


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 2, 2016)

With Electrification & the removal of the pigdog Kulaks , the 5 year plan will not be allowed to fail. return to your villages and carry out the work of the committee.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 2, 2016)

This thread has cheered me up no end.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 2, 2016)

Keep them coming...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 2, 2016)

I will travel in the first Zil, you will travel in the Second Zil. You have a meeting at the Lubyanka to attend.Do not make any fuss.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 2, 2016)

(Whispers: " send them all for reeducation to the Stockton gulag)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 2, 2016)

Corbyn threatens to push the button and detonate the Workers' Bomb


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 2, 2016)

Despite the loyalty that Benji had shown him over many years, Jeremy Corybn gleefully took the opportunity to lace his food with poison. As the innocent animal choked and writhed in agony, Corbyn cackled at the thought of this creature realising in its final moments that it was in fact never loved.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 2, 2016)

Arrival at the Islington Station


----------



## Cakes (Jul 2, 2016)

Utter disrespect.


----------



## NoBystander (Jul 2, 2016)

Sick Corbyn demands sexual favours from his acolytes.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 2, 2016)

_''172 shallow graves took long to dig .. blatantly worth it tho''_


----------



## Sue (Jul 2, 2016)

Maharani said:


> This thread has cheered me up no end.


This is a great thread.  And a bit of light relief from all the nonsense.


----------



## Sue (Jul 2, 2016)

What about the innocent kittens that have no doubt been slaughtered by this evil, laughing man?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 2, 2016)

Joins gang.


----------



## JimW (Jul 2, 2016)

Offering Xi Jinping the deportation of all the exile Tibetans and Chinese dissidents in return for 300 grand and a signed copy of the Little Red Book.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 2, 2016)

Sue said:


> This is a great thread.  And a bit of light relief from all the nonsense.


Aye, top idea itwillneverwork


----------



## JimW (Jul 2, 2016)

This sick shit speaks for itself. He's practically a furry


----------



## tim (Jul 2, 2016)

Andrew Neil thinks there is a cherry on his mince pie, but we know the truth. Poor Rudoph!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 2, 2016)

mojo pixy said:


> Best thread ever, thank you.





Maharani said:


> This thread has cheered me up no end.





Sue said:


> This is a great thread.  And a bit of light relief from all the nonsense.





redsquirrel said:


> Aye, top idea itwillneverwork



You're all welcome. 

eta: these posts may have to become my new tagline. Always nice to get good reviews.


----------



## Cakes (Jul 2, 2016)

JimW said:


> This sick shit speaks for itself. He's practically a furry



And in a house of god? Probably totally antisemitism.


----------



## Sue (Jul 2, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> You're all welcome.
> 
> eta: these posts may have to become my new tagline. Always nice to get good reviews.


WHAT ABOUT THE INNOCENT KITTENS???? Eh?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2016)

YEAH, I FARTED, SO BACK OFF PAL!


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 2, 2016)

The new 2015 model, with improved mobility and humanlike appearances was determined not to fail like his predecessor.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> I will travel in the first Zil, you will travel in the Second Zil. You have a meeting at the Lubyanka to attend.Do not make any fuss.



Looks like he's had to borrow one of Watson's suits, there.


----------



## JimW (Jul 3, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> You're all welcome.
> 
> eta: these posts may have to become my new tagline. Always nice to get good reviews.


The bare-faced cheek of the man!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2016)

Presented without comment.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2016)

(That was an actual fucking story in the express, ffs)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 3, 2016)

Sue said:


> WHAT ABOUT THE INNOCENT KITTENS???? Eh?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Sue (Jul 3, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


 (If he wasn't vegetarian, I'd say that glint in his eye said 'kitten stew'. )


----------



## JimW (Jul 3, 2016)

Our brave boys in blue finally catch up with the monster, though of course his Masonic connections and our namby-pamby judges allowed him to escape justice


----------



## JimW (Jul 3, 2016)

Corbyn surveys with satisfaction one of his collection camps for liberals and Remainers


----------



## JimW (Jul 3, 2016)

I'll see you outside, Watson


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2016)

isis finger


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Wilf (Jul 3, 2016)

The Monster brazenly flaunts his cyanide tooth.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 3, 2016)

8den said:


> See him now with it fully engorged!!!!!



thats bound to be triggering for someone, the bastard


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 3, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> From : Office of Secretary General Enver Corbyn
> 
> Status: Urgent
> 
> ...



thats actually a good idea you're mocking there. Seriously. If ever there was a room needed a good dose of the cheka thats the one.

too many of them smiling for a start . bit of mortal fear would set that right .


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 3, 2016)

Gerry Adams shifts uneasily, worried that his crack about Corbyn's bushes might have been perceived as a personal slight. The monster does not forgive, and Adams, for the first time, knows the true meaning of fear.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 3, 2016)

Just look at the vicious old bastard haranguing Caroline Flint and Angela Eagle for daring to stand up to him, a privileged white man, by refusing to give up their seats on the bus.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 3, 2016)

John: Do you know how they're gonna come at'cha? 
Jeremy: They're arranging a meeting in Leigh. Burnham's ground, where I'll be "safe" 
John: I always thought it would've been Eagle, not Burnham... 
Jeremy: It's a smart move -- Burnham was always smarter. But I'm gonna wait -- after the Chilcott Report. I've decided to be Godfather to Blair's impeachment. And then I'll meet with Watson -- and Hunt -- all of the heads of the three factions.


----------



## Cakes (Jul 3, 2016)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Just look at the vicious old bastard haranguing Caroline Flint and Angela Eagle for daring to stand up to him, a privileged white man, by refusing to give up their seats on the bus.
> 
> View attachment 89161


Simultaneously inferring that they need to sit. Sexist bastard. Although I bet he'll claim he was being ironic.


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jul 3, 2016)

I actually laughed out loud at Corbyn the Barbarian

Corbachev


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jul 3, 2016)

Cid said:


> "My peoples are you with me where you at?
> In the front, in the back killa-bees on attack
> My peoples are you with me where you at?
> Smoking meth hitting cats on the block with the gat"



Voterz on the left brag shit to death
Voterz on the right, wild for the night


----------



## Cakes (Jul 3, 2016)

"take my olive branch you worms!"
Jeremy Corbyn to offer MPs a peace deal in 11th hour survival plan


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 3, 2016)

Beards. Vests. Quinoa. Tyranny.


----------



## JimW (Jul 3, 2016)

Here the Stalinist loon models the one-size-fits-all jumpsuit that will be mandatory regardless of age or sex once his grip on power in secured:


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Wilf (Jul 3, 2016)

The Eco-Monster models his new cycling mask


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 3, 2016)

JimW said:


> I'll see you outside, Watson


Cult leaders & their massive hands


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 3, 2016)

Pissed Up






Pilled Up






Tripped Up


He just can't be trusted.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 3, 2016)

Sue said:


> (If he wasn't vegetarian, I'd say that glint in his eye said 'kitten stew'. )



He's still going to make the stew, he's just not going to eat it. Probably pour it down the drain while laughing at a hungry homeless person.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2016)

Corbyn cheering on Iceland on Monday


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 3, 2016)

JimW said:


> Here the Stalinist loon models the one-size-fits-all jumpsuit that will be mandatory regardless of age or sex once his grip on power in secured:



Nah..Maoist . That bike with the shoes and clobber makes him look well Chinese / N Korean . And the shoes .

One kid only , just wait .


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 3, 2016)

Blair was a hero to many, but he never meant shit to me....


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 3, 2016)

Revealed: Corbyn 'looked forward' to day asteroid wiped out humanity


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 3, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> Arrival at the Islington Station



Blatantly on E


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Blatantly on E


Those Red Mandates are strong


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 3, 2016)

Trying desperately not to cheer when Iceland scored against England, while on Chrystal meth


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 3, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> Trying desperately not to cheer when Iceland scored against England



That'll be his cod complex


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Jul 3, 2016)

Brilliant thread.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 3, 2016)

Being highly disturbing in a public place , merely to increase the general horror of people's daily life .


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Wolveryeti (Jul 3, 2016)

It was reported that Corbyn had to be prevented by his aides from having a one-on-one meeting with Tom Watson due to the risk that he would rip the hapless deputy leader's heart out with his bare hands and eat it while it was still beating.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 3, 2016)

keybored said:


>



One of many internet pieces accusing him of anti semitism carefully picked that shot.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 3, 2016)

It's Corbyto's Way or the highway, you treacherous bastards 



> Who the fuck are you, I should remember you? What, you think you like me? You ain't like me motherfucker. You a punk. I've been with made people, connected people. Who you been with? Email-leaking, jive-ass, Progress motherfuckers. Why don't you get lost? Go ahead, tweet a snark. Come on, take a fuckin' walk.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 3, 2016)

Probably all true

15 rumours to discredit Jeremy Corbyn that Labour haven't used yet


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 4, 2016)

Corbyn shows callous disregard for washing instructions, putting his white socks in with the colours:


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 4, 2016)

I note he's carrying a copy of pravda too. The swine. Takes his orders from putin I bet


----------



## JimW (Jul 4, 2016)

And in a T-shirt supporting the Shining Path or some other murderous Indian rabble.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 4, 2016)

Indecent exposure of knobbly knees too. Pervert!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 4, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Indecent exposure of knobbly knees too. Pervert!


Showing off his interrogation-proof titanium knee caps


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 4, 2016)

thugees and nobbly knees and translated russian commie paper. He must go


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 4, 2016)

Nothing in our conventional arsenal can take down Corbzilla


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jul 4, 2016)

Corbyn recounting his shenanigans earlier this afternoon after a pint of 70 shilling was teen...


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 4, 2016)

Disguising his Strongbow as a softdrink because he has a drink problem.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 4, 2016)

Responding to queries about how much he really likes jews


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 4, 2016)

I have to say, I hadn't realised what a vicious, heartless bastard this man is. Eyes opened.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 4, 2016)

This thread is like a double espresso truth enema


----------



## JimW (Jul 4, 2016)

here the filthy anti-Semite is actually trying to wrest a commemorative plaque out of one of the congregation's hands!




He's planning to smash it or worse, melt it down to make bullets for Hamas.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 4, 2016)

JimW said:


> here the filthy anti-Semite is actually trying to wrest a commemorative plaque out of one of the congregation's hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Donating' a plaque the Jews, but hoping they don't notice he's had it done in Hamas-green.

And clearly feeling very smug it's now no longer there.


----------



## tim (Jul 4, 2016)

The good news is that Tom Watson has finally managed to lure Corbyn into an invisible box.


----------



## Cakes (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh dear! Here he is needing to be restrained after overdoing it on the tea. The bastard.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2016)

What you didn't see was just before that picture was taken he lunged at the tea boy for asking if he wanted milk instead of soy.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 4, 2016)

Evidence emerges of Jeremy Corbyn loitering around a school playground.


----------



## 8den (Jul 4, 2016)

Labour staffers blow the lid on life inside Jeremy Corbyn's 'paranoid' HQ

Eating noodles while his comrades starve in front of him! He's worst than Kim Jong Un!!


----------



## Cakes (Jul 4, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> I have to say, I hadn't realised what a vicious, heartless bastard this man is. Eyes opened.


Well you'd be forgiven. His "critics" have been too soft on him (cowed) and it's almost like there's been a media blackout. If I were a conspiracy theorist I could go to town on this one!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2016)

Cakes said:


> View attachment 89205
> Oh dear! Here he is needing to be restrained after overdoing it on the tea. The bastard.


He's trying to beat Tony Benn. He's a fool. Benn could drink any tea drinker under the table, even Stalin.


----------



## Cakes (Jul 4, 2016)

8den said:


> Labour staffers blow the lid on life inside Jeremy Corbyn's 'paranoid' HQ
> 
> Eating noodles while his comrades starve in front of him! He's worst than Kim Jong Un!!


Sits silently and let's others take charge at meetings?! Tyrannical bastard!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 4, 2016)

Glues man's hand to own head. The utter bastard!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2016)

that must be his son? i recognise that gesture!


----------



## Cakes (Jul 4, 2016)

Renationalising the Royal Mail so he can interfere with the postal ballot.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2016)

That's his son, Seb.

idk why, but I find it really difficult to think of him as a dad. My brain's weird though.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 4, 2016)

You want some?






Do you want some? I'll give it ya...






You wanna deal with me?


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 5, 2016)

Here we see the moment the evil JC placed his curse on The Rightful Leaders. Note his stony glare as he performs the final incantation; note the poor victims' ignorant bliss as they suck up his evil hex.

Distressing and disturbing revelations. Could the country handle a black magician as PM? I think not.


----------



## Cakes (Jul 5, 2016)

More lunging. Poor Philip.


----------



## Cakes (Jul 5, 2016)

Forcing poor Tom Watson into cultural appropriation.


----------



## JimW (Jul 5, 2016)

mojo pixy said:


> Here we see the moment the evil JC placed his curse on The Rightful Leaders. Note his stony glare as he performs the final incantation; note the poor victims' ignorant bliss as they suck up his evil hex.
> 
> Distressing and disturbing revelations. Could the country handle a black magician as PM? I think not.


The statue is clearly of his lord and master, the fallen angel Lucifer.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 5, 2016)

Using psychokinesis to set fire to a refugees first hot meal since fleeing Syria.


----------



## JimW (Jul 5, 2016)

Presenting his laughable economic strategy for the UK, which involves a win on these scratch cards he's holding:


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2016)

Ted Striker said:


> You want some?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ]
islington firm


----------



## Cakes (Jul 5, 2016)

Very much at home here tinkering away with WMD. His newly appointed shadow defence minister looks on, smiling. That Chilcot report can't come out a day too soon if you ask me!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 5, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 89146



Later that day....


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 5, 2016)

Ted Striker said:


>



_Lookin' back Billy Bragg with a litte red flag.
All resigned by lunch time new gulags designed.
Easy fight with Blairites. Easy fight all the way.
Lookin' back Billy Bragg. Gonna raise living wage.

Lookin' for some unity but there is only backstabbing to find.
Lurch to the left. Purging the right.
Cunting off Blair. Drawing red lines._


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Using psychokinesis to set fire to a refugees first hot meal since fleeing Syria.



Pyrokinesis.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> That's his son, Seb.
> 
> idk why, but I find it really difficult to think of him as a dad. My brain's weird though.


He reminds me of my dad a bit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Using psychokinesis to set fire to a refugees first hot meal since fleeing Syria.


pyrokinesis. But yes, still the epitome of evil


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Pyrokinesis.


bollocks for getting there first


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2016)

Cakes said:


> View attachment 89210
> Very much at home here tinkering away with WMD. His newly appointed shadow defence minister looks on, smiling. That Chilcot report can't come out a day too soon if you ask me!


surely thats him doing the brakes in on Lady Di's motor?


----------



## red devil (Jul 6, 2016)

Cakes said:


> View attachment 89207
> 
> More lunging. Poor Philip.


Holly Willoughboobys!
dirty f***
5


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 6, 2016)

Jeremy Corbyn - MASTER OF DISGUISE


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 6, 2016)

But is JC that bad really?  I'll just leave this here.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 6, 2016)

Picking up commands from Moscow


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 6, 2016)

"No Mr bond. I expect you to die"


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 6, 2016)

Finally - the master plan is revealed -


----------



## Brainaddict (Jul 6, 2016)

I've heard he's the main architect of the Iraq war. As a staunch opponent of Blair, he knew his continuous opposition to the war would strengthen Blair's belief that it was right to invade Iraq, and so Corbyn won an elaborate game to strike a blow against Ba'athism, which he believed to be a false version of socialism that hadn't gone through the appropriate historical stages. This means the Chilcot report, busy blaming Blair, is in fact a cover-up aimed at protecting the monstrous Corbyn!


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 6, 2016)

So shockingly evil, he even strangles himself.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 6, 2016)

ElizabethofYork said:


> So shockingly evil, he even strangles himself.



He's just making sure that the mask hasn't slipped.

Cheers - Louis Macneice


----------



## Cakes (Jul 6, 2016)

Brainaddict said:


> I've heard he's the main architect of the Iraq war. As a staunch opponent of Blair, he knew his continuous opposition to the war would strengthen Blair's belief that it was right to invade Iraq, and so Corbyn won an elaborate game to strike a blow against Ba'athism, which he believed to be a false version of socialism that hadn't gone through the appropriate historical stages. This means the Chilcot report, busy blaming Blair, is in fact a cover-up aimed at protecting the monstrous Corbyn!


Dastardly! Oh the corruption runs deep. Chilcot should have been given more time.


----------



## tim (Jul 6, 2016)

nuffsaid said:


> Picking up commands from Moscow











Or from Tel Aviv, the man is clearly part of a Mossad sleeper cell.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 6, 2016)

tim said:


> Or from Tel Aviv, the man is clearly part of a Mossad sleeper cell.



"Oy vey"


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2016)

tim said:


>


I was pissed, deal with it


----------



## Johnny. (Jul 7, 2016)

Wilf said:


> The Monster brazenly flaunts his cyanide tooth.


Look at those wonky ears!


----------



## Cakes (Jul 7, 2016)

The hell is going on? Robbing a penguin! Totally unelectable.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 7, 2016)

Comb-over retention staff placed on zero-hour contract.


----------



## agricola (Jul 7, 2016)

How did he get rid of David Miliband?  By traveling forty-four years backwards in time, and ruining his Christmas:


----------



## Cid (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 7, 2016)

Corbyn's anti-Americanism reaches new lows in bizarre dirty protest incident.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 7, 2016)

nuffsaid said:


> "No Mr bond. I expect you to die"


 
see my earlier post of him with a cat on his lap.  that proves it...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 7, 2016)

Toothy McTooth prepares for war!


----------



## Cid (Jul 7, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> Toothy McTooth prepares for war!



Squee-Corbyn, Lord of the scurriers, the gnawing king and master of the underhalls prepares to unleash the rat-horde.


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2016)

Shamelessly touting in public for one of his group sex sleaze-athons.


----------



## Cakes (Jul 8, 2016)

There's lots of big talk about his having the lowest expenses of all MPs. But as demonstrated here, he is propping himself up with a portfolio of bribes and sponsorship.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 8, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


>



'ARRRROOLLDD!!!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## agricola (Jul 8, 2016)

_"Now, this is all the money that Niska gave us in advance.  You bring it back to him and tell him the job didn't work out.  We are not thieves.... but we are thieves, point is, we are not taking whats his.  Now, we will stay out of his way as best we can from here on in.  You explain thats best for everyone, ok?"_


----------



## treefrog (Jul 8, 2016)

This thread is


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 8, 2016)

JimW said:


> Shamelessly touting in public for one of his group sex sleaze-athons.


Fukcing hell! He's a _hipster_! Eagle for leader NOW!


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 8, 2016)

He's one of them Lizard People.


----------



## Cakes (Jul 8, 2016)

He's just not a credible leader.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 9, 2016)

Citizens of Springfield, USA, demonstrate the best methods for dealing with the likes of Corbyn:


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 9, 2016)

Corbyn laughs along as the Morning Star viciously mocks his floundering enemies (this is actually true). He could also be laughing at the way we missed changing 131st to 132nd on the bleedin' welcome banner. Ah well.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 9, 2016)

Rob Ray said:


> View attachment 89382
> 
> Corbyn laughs along as the Morning Star viciously mocks his floundering enemies (this is actually true). He could also be laughing at the way we missed changing 131st to 132nd on the bleedin' welcome banner. Ah well.


The Morning Star is 1.20 is it?


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 9, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> The Morning Star is 1.20 is it?



Only on Saturday, £1 otherwise. Which yes, is too much. But on the plus side there's about as much actual news as you'll read in the Guardian and you won't be funding a wage for Polly Toynbee.


----------



## tim (Jul 9, 2016)

Rob Ray said:


> Only on Saturday, £1 otherwise. Which yes, is too much. But on the plus side there's about as much actual news as you'll read in the Guardian and you won't be funding a wage for Polly Toynbee.



But the Morning Star aren't keeping a seat warm for Seamus.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 9, 2016)

tim said:


> But the Morning Star aren't keeping a seat warm for Seamus.



Apparently that runs out soon, from what I hear they're not keen on renewing it/having him back.


----------



## tim (Jul 9, 2016)

Deranged climate change denier


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 9, 2016)

Corbyn mocks and assaults a deformed man whose only crime was to be born with a hand for a face.


----------



## Cakes (Jul 10, 2016)

Evidence revealed of involvement in sinister pressure group.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 10, 2016)

Rennet terrorism.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 10, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Rennet terrorism.


Wedge of Red Leicester


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 10, 2016)

Fromage to Catalonia


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 10, 2016)

Third Whey politics


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 10, 2016)

Some of you are milking this for all you can get.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 10, 2016)

The Downing Street Dairies


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2016)

Rob Ray said:


> Only on Saturday, £1 otherwise. Which yes, is too much. But on the plus side there's about as much actual news as you'll read in the Guardian and you won't be funding a wage for Polly Toynbee.



its way too much. But no company wants to advertise in a paper that calls for the downfall of everything they hold holy.

begging bowl ads regular as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2016)

ParlEmmental Labour Party


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 10, 2016)

blessed are the cheese-makers...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2016)

some of these cheese puns are rather laboured


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 10, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> some of these cheese puns are rather laboured



Wotsit to you?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 10, 2016)

Lies, edam lies and statistics


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 10, 2016)

I've been Caerphilly trying to work out which of the PLP to call a Stinking Bishop. Stilton pick one though.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 10, 2016)

Unfortunately, JC does not have the buyparmesan support he could do with.

Cheese - Louis MacCheese


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 10, 2016)

Somebody has gloucester stand against this red devil soon.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 10, 2016)

I've long suspected this Islington fiend is a supporter of So Called Balsamic State.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 10, 2016)

What's the hell is Balsamic Cheese when it's at home?


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 10, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> What's the hell is Balsamic Cheese when it's at home?


Looks like mum's been to Waitrose rather than Iceland*: 






*I think they sell it in M&S too, so I wanted to do an "it's not just cheese, it's M&S cheese" tagline instead, but I couldn't find any photos of M&S cheese.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 10, 2016)

Ahh, cheese and onion! OK that makes more sense. In my head I had a vision of someone pouring vinegar into a vat of Dairylea.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jul 10, 2016)

Corbyn's recent proclamation that he is not under any pressure at all is clearly a calculated psychological gambit designed to break his reasonable and moderate enemies and send them home weeping. He has no mercy.


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 10, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Ahh, cheese and onion! OK that makes more sense. In my head I had a vision of someone pouring vinegar into a vat of Dairylea.


Balsamic is tasty with olive oil and bread, maybe it could work in cheese. Dairylea isn't nice with anything though, it's the Angela Eagle of dishes. Does anybody know someone with a vat of good cheddar for an experiment?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 10, 2016)

Brainaddict said:


> Corbyn's recent proclamation that he is not under any pressure at all is clearly a calculated psychological gambit designed to break his reasonable and moderate enemies and send them home weeping. He has no mercy.



I like the way that people living under austerity are feeling the real pressure was converted into headlines implying "I pretend I feel nothing I'm clearly delusional"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 11, 2016)

*I.....A  M.....C  O  R  B  Y  N*
* *
*D  E  S  T  R  O  Y  E  R.....O  F.....W  O  R  L  D  S*​


----------



## Wilf (Jul 11, 2016)

Corbymandias!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 11, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> *I.....A  M.....C  O  R  B  Y  N*
> *View attachment 89461 *
> *D  E  S  T  R  O  Y  E  R.....O  F.....W  O  R  L  D  S*​


Scientists say giant asteroid could hit earth next week, causing mass devastation - Yackler


----------



## MochaSoul (Jul 11, 2016)

Hipnotised 18 000 people (and counting) into giving it to Angela


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 11, 2016)

You're already out of date, it's over 19000


----------



## MochaSoul (Jul 11, 2016)

wheelie_bin said:


> You're already out of date, it's over 19000


24 000


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 11, 2016)

Look at the monster, getting the hint of a waft of Eau De Angela on the evening breeze and thinking fuck knows what


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 11, 2016)

MochaSoul said:


> Hipnotised 18 000 people (and counting) into giving it to Angela




Can somebody explain to a crusty old non-Facebooker such as myself what this means ?


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 11, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Can somebody explain to a crusty old non-Facebooker such as myself what this means ?


Angela Eagle asked for people to write messages of support for her on Facebook. Tens of thousands of people went there and instead wrote #keepcorbyn etc. We are laughing at everyone kicking her. It's a bit like bullying, but justified and fine.


----------



## MochaSoul (Jul 11, 2016)

wheelie_bin said:


> Angela Eagle asked for people to write messages of support for her on Facebook. Tens of thousands of people went there and instead wrote #keepcorbyn etc. We are laughing at everyone kicking her. It's a bit like bullying, but justified and fine.



I don't think it's bullying at all. Facebook is a platform and people are exercising their right to free speech to let her know what they think of her challenge.


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 11, 2016)

MochaSoul said:


> I don't think it's bullying at all. Facebook is a platform and people are exercising their right to free speech to let her know what they think of her challenge.


Sort of is a bit though. Bullying is using superior strength to intimidate someone, typically to force them to do something. The strength available to Corbyn supporters right now is numbers, they are being used as power. She said “I am a person who brings people together, I don’t drive them apart.” and she did ask for people's comments. So everyone replying is being helpful at the same time, letting her know what to do to achieve her aim. #keepcorbyn


----------



## MochaSoul (Jul 11, 2016)

wheelie_bin said:


> The strength available to Corbyn supporters right now is numbers, they are being used as power.



I suppose they could have resorted to signing a petition.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 12, 2016)

wheelie_bin said:


> Angela Eagle asked for people to write messages of support for her on Facebook. Tens of thousands of people went there and instead wrote #keepcorbyn etc. We are laughing at everyone kicking her. It's a bit like bullying, but justified and fine.



Probably less like bullying than when Corbyn had most of his MPs standing up and telling him what a useless cunt he is. Live by the sword, die by the sword.


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 12, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Probably less like bullying than when Corbyn had most of his MPs standing up and telling him what a useless cunt he is. Live by the sword, die by the sword.


Oh of course, whoever had plan A and got her to stand in these circumstances is the bully, is Mandelson back at the helm? It's only the pathos and irony of her telling the world Corbyn is unelectable that makes her look like a duped fool who I get twinges of (utterly unwarranted and swiftly quashed) sympathy for.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 12, 2016)

In full sight of law-enforcement officials, Corbyn shamelessly throws brick through window of Angela Eagle's office.


----------



## Cakes (Jul 12, 2016)

￼

Sad that Momentum gets blamed for all the agro. It seems to me that it's only these plucky volunteers holding back the rabid brick-chucker.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 13, 2016)

In Cameron's final PMQs, Jeremy Corbyn wouldn't play by the rules

He's really done it now. Being unenthusiastic about David Cameron. What a fucking rotter.


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 13, 2016)

Inciting violence.
(Image found in Facebook private group, apologies I can't locate originator for credit.)


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Casually Red (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 13, 2016)

Oh Jeremy. This really does overstep the mark.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 13, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> In Cameron's final PMQs, Jeremy Corbyn wouldn't play by the rules
> 
> He's really done it now. Being unenthusiastic about David Cameron. What a fucking rotter.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 14, 2016)

One of Corbyn's thugs bragging about how he texted threatening and intimidating messages to terrified members of the PLP.


----------



## agricola (Jul 14, 2016)

The NME have reported that, at the last Labour Conference, Corbyn exited the stage to an obscure B-side from a 70s Detroit soul band.  He chose that music because it reminds him of what he did to the city:










It also explains how he got hold of the music rights so easily.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 17, 2016)

Power grows out of the barrel of the bicycle pump.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2016)

I didn't know the Chairman was a keen cyclist. Time to revolutionise the workers at halfords with this fact


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 17, 2016)

Gifts from Erdogan for his good work engineering the coup


----------



## Sue (Jul 17, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Gifts from Erdogan for his good work engineering the coup


Assume that's a fur coat, demonstrating further the sheer hypocrisy of the vegetarian monster...?


----------



## tim (Jul 17, 2016)

Hob-nobbing with the instigator of the 2002 Gujarat pogrom.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 18, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Power grows out of the barrel of the bicycle pump.



Otherwise would have been 'God is snubbed for Maoist propaganda onslaught on Marr' 

Is that the real headline? I assumed it and the copy were from the Sun at first reading.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 18, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Is that the real headline?



Apparently it is!

Marr is snubbed for a day at church | The Times


----------



## two sheds (Jul 18, 2016)

Oh how the mighty Times has fallen


----------



## Cakes (Jul 18, 2016)

￼
Prevents NEC from having a secret vote and then gets all "what happens in Tolpuddle says in Tolpuddle". Hypocritical bastard.


----------



## keybored (Jul 19, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Apparently it is!
> 
> Marr is snubbed for a day at church | The Times








I _fucking knew it_. And I bet he claims expenses for the "rent" and blows the lot on ketamine, too.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 20, 2016)

Cakes said:


> ￼View attachment 89711
> Prevents NEC from having a secret vote and then gets all "what happens in Tolpuddle says in Tolpuddle". Hypocritical bastard.



Has he just broken that man's thumb and stolen his jam!

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2016)

The disgusting, deluded sex maniac has plumbed new depths insisting on featuring in the latest, sexist _Lynx _advert.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 22, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Apparently it is!
> 
> Marr is snubbed for a day at church | The Times


Surely they mean mosque, the Isis loving hand wringer


----------



## andysays (Jul 22, 2016)

Now he's even getting his mates to harass people by email


> Dear Colleague,
> 
> As a Unite member, you are eligible to vote in Labour's leadership election and it costs you nothing. To activate your vote, you just need to sign up as an affiliated Labour Party supporter by clicking here and filling in a 30 second form.
> 
> You may have seen in the media that the cost of getting a vote has increased from £3 to £25.  This only applies to people who are not in an affiliated union.  *As a Unite member who joined before* *12th January 2016*, *you can sign up for free.*





> By following the link below you can become a supporter straight away, and play your part in setting Labour's future direction.
> 
> www.unitetheunion.org/yourpartyyourvoice





> Labour is at a point in its history when it needs the voice of people like you – from our workplaces and communities – more than ever.  Sign up today to have your say.
> 
> Best wishes, Len McCluskey
> 
> P.S. if you got a vote in the Labour leadership election last year then your application to be an affiliated supporter was accepted by the Labour Party. You should receive a vote this time around too, but to be absolutely sure, click the link above and fill in the form.



I feel a teary-voiced interview about how I'm being "intimidated" coming on...


----------



## ska invita (Jul 22, 2016)

Police follow a new line of inquiry in the Nice truck attack investigation, with fears this is the first of a wave of such attacks


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 22, 2016)

andysays said:


> Now he's even getting his mates to harass people by email
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I myself have been a victim of this unrelenting intimidation and I have decided to trim our front hedge in defiance of this monster!


----------



## Brainaddict (Jul 22, 2016)

I heard from someone who said they'd met someone who overheard him talking in his office while accidentally putting their ear to the keyhole. Apparently he might be threatening to telephone *everyone's* dad to have a word. You have been warned.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 22, 2016)

Found this pic whilst googling randomly for evidence of Corbyn's evil doings. Don't know what it means but it's definitely bad.






What a bastard!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 22, 2016)

Pissed up again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2016)

giggling as he thinks of fairies like tinkerbell dying


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 22, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Found this pic whilst googling randomly for evidence of Corbyn's evil doings. Don't know what it means but it's definitely bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we're gonna need a bigger Party


----------



## Libertad (Jul 22, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> we're gonna need a bigger Party


----------



## Wilf (Jul 22, 2016)

He's just realised that underneath those clothes, he's NAKED. Look at him, dirty porn faced bastard!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 22, 2016)

Evidence emerges of Corbyn cheering on an ISIS beheading in Iraq.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2016)

Guess who gets the decent bike?
Bastard.


----------



## treelover (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 23, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Guess who gets the decent bike?
> Bastard.


thats 'chairman mao style bike' to you


----------



## two sheds (Jul 23, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> thats 'chairman mao style bike' to you



Yes - it being red confirms it. 


And having drop handlebars, Mao preferred drop handlebars


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 23, 2016)

Just waiting to hear hillary benn say that corbyn threatened him a zombie attack for uttering the statement " your dad would turn in his grave ..."


----------



## tim (Jul 23, 2016)

Undermining the RMT by working as a scab guard during industrial action.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 23, 2016)

Posing as a child in order to steal their milk. Worse than Thatcher.


----------



## Authentic (Jul 24, 2016)

You simply will not believe what this terrible man has been doing now!

He is only using child slaves in Bangladesh to produce his merchandise.

Thank God for the Mail on Sunday.

JC should do the honourable thing and let some genuinely evil and exploitative bastards to control the Labour Party.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 24, 2016)

the wail on sunday has always cared deeply for the pay and conditions of bangladshi textile workers, obviously


----------



## treelover (Jul 25, 2016)

I've been sawing in my shed

Missed the wood cut off my leg

Now the floor's all bloody red

So I'll blame Jeremy Corbyn


Oh no, I spilled my tea

My shirt is ripped and I need to pee

I'll be just like the BBC

And I'll blame Jeremy Corbyn


Oh Jezza what you done?

The summers here but there's no sun

Why have you made it rain down on me?


All my kids are failing school

The NHS has gone to ruin

And now we're out of the EU

So I'll blame Jeremy Corbyn


Read The Sun and The Daily Mail

Looked at the tits & all the hate

They say we're better off this way

But still blame Jeremy Corbyn - eh?


Oh Jezza what you done?

The summers here but there's no sun

Why have you made it rain down on me?

Traffic on the motorway

Some folks are straight & some are gay

It's just genetics anyway

But they'll blame you just the same

A bald barber cut off all my hair

My wife is having an affair

Stepped on my glasses now I cannot see

TiVo deleted Casualty

Tripped on the rug and hurt my knee

I'll be just like the BBC

And I'll blame Jeremy Corbyn

I'll blame Jeremy Corbyn

I'll blame Jeremy Corbyn

God damn you Jeremy Corbyn

More...




>




New Song


----------



## realitybites (Aug 8, 2016)

Corb's coasting on a new wave of street-onomics.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2016)

jeremy corbyn muses proposed law on mandatory male breast feeding in public


----------



## brogdale (Aug 8, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> jeremy corbyn muses proposed law on mandatory male breast feeding in public


McTernan has already posted that image of Corbyn enjoying himself at his favourite far-left, Blood Libel re-enactment society.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2016)

june 2016: jeremy corbyn threatens to unleash zombie army if he is not allowed on the ballot


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 8, 2016)

Freemason or Vulcan - _you _decide.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Freemason or Vulcan - _you _decide.


Shurely boy scout


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Freemason or Vulcan - _you _decide.


What's that badge he's wearing?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 8, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Freemason or Vulcan - _you _decide.


Fucking shocking shadow puppeteer


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 8, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> What's that badge he's wearing?


Windows updates are available.


----------



## andysays (Aug 9, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Freemason or Vulcan - _you _decide.



I promise that I will do my best
To do my duty to God and to the Queen
To help other people
And to keep the Cub Scout Law.


----------



## Libertad (Aug 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> What's that badge he's wearing?



Polish airforce?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 9, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Polish airforce?



No doubt nicked from the Polish cultural centre he ransacked during post-referendum racist rampage he orchestrated.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 9, 2016)

Was that while he was stealing the disabled peoples' sandwiches? :bastard:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 9, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Polish airforce?


Repeat please?


----------



## Combustible (Aug 9, 2016)

andysays said:


> I promise that I will do my best
> To do my duty to God and to the Queen
> To help other people
> And to keep the Cub Scout Law.



'Corbyn flashes salute of youth movement founded by a notorious racist'


----------



## tony.c (Aug 26, 2016)

The fiend threatens to eat baby to force terrified mother to back up his train story:



From: www.beyondtheheadlines.co.uk/2016/08/23/the-london-to-newcastle-virgin-train-was-ram-packed/


----------



## 19sixtysix (Aug 26, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Freemason or Vulcan - _you _decide.



Corbyn on stage with naked Sooty.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 26, 2016)

tony.c said:


> The fiend threatens to eat baby to force terrified mother to back up his train story:
> 
> View attachment 91555
> 
> From: www.beyondtheheadlines.co.uk/2016/08/23/the-london-to-newcastle-virgin-train-was-ram-packed/


Sexist arse; he expects women to wear make-up. Dinosaur.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 26, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Evidence emerges of Corbyn cheering on an ISIS beheading in Iraq.
> 
> View attachment 89857


'Trendy' beard?
'Retro' clothes?
'Ironic' hand clap?

Fucking hipster!


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 26, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Freemason or Vulcan - _you _decide.



"...3 in the pink..." etc


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 26, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> 'Trendy' beard?
> 'Retro' clothes?
> 'Ironic' hand clap?
> 
> Fucking hipster!


The beard wasn't trendy in those days, just fairly popular. Similarly the clothes weren't 'Retro', they were of their time. And if you can judge if the hand clap was ironic in that photograph you must have a very sophisticated computer that can detect movement in a still photograph.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 26, 2016)

...kind of the joke...


----------



## tim (Aug 27, 2016)

Fails in his attempt to levitate








Thereby stymying his plan to win crucial support from former followers of the Natural Law Party


----------



## two sheds (Aug 27, 2016)

Branson releases video in attempt to stitch up Corbyn and next day we hear he nearly died in a "bicycling accident". 

I should coco.


----------



## tim (Aug 27, 2016)

Contrives "accidental" demise of Nemeses and them dyes beard and takes his place.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 27, 2016)

Engages in subliminal advertising campaign.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 27, 2016)

tim said:


>


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2016)

his coke was pisswater as well the cheating swine. Branson, not corbyn. Corbyns would be laced with carcinogens


----------



## Rob Ray (Aug 27, 2016)

The Corbyn crime syndicate is notorious for having bought not only a cement firm but a construction firm as well, taunting police as they blatantly dispose of opponents by mixing them in with the foundations of flagship building projects around London.




"That guy you wanted taken care of Mr Corbyn? He's all set."


----------



## tim (Aug 27, 2016)

JC has said that despite all he has achieved since, nothing compares to the thrill that he felt during that afternoon on the Grassy Knoll. When he feels down he puts on the video and opens a box of Kleenex Mansize.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Aug 28, 2016)

Corbyn throws his head to the sky, cackling with glee as he urinates on the graves of British war heroes:


----------



## captainmission (Aug 28, 2016)

In a shocking revelation in turns out Corbyn is _Becky with the good hair_


----------



## Anudder Oik (Aug 28, 2016)

jeremy corbyn threatens to execute extras from the walking dead if he continues to be slandered in the Telegraph.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 29, 2016)

The Pied Piper Of Islington inciting young people to riot by toasting to heavy heavy bass:


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## existentialist (Sep 1, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


>


So we're not the only ones at it


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2016)

Or "So, gentlemen, what's our angle?"

"Corbyn walks past empty seats to sit in the corridor."


----------



## BigTom (Sep 1, 2016)

tony.c said:


> The fiend threatens to eat baby to force terrified mother to back up his train story:
> 
> View attachment 91555
> 
> From: www.beyondtheheadlines.co.uk/2016/08/23/the-london-to-newcastle-virgin-train-was-ram-packed/



■ Pictured: young person sexually assaults a mother on train
■ Breast stared at and groped
■ Corbyn sits by smiling and doesn't intervene, the misogynist bastard.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 4, 2016)

The woman to Corbyn's left is wondering what's happened to her chocolate muffin. Corbyn and his new balloon pal Mr Cyanide know.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 4, 2016)

All attendees at the Burston Rally were forced to pay tribute in the form of conserves, left under the stern gaze of a knitted icon of the Dear Leader. Anyone found guilty of producing inferior jams was of course executed on the spot with sharpened crochet needles.

Corbyn's feared team of Norfolk Nans are not to be trifled with. Unless it's a particularly nice trifle with a decent amount of sherry in it. No, more than that. Keep going ... they'll tell you when to stop.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 4, 2016)

Some feared the latest dress code handed down from Corbyn HQ was veering into a cult of personality, but none dared to question.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 4, 2016)

Rob Ray said:


> View attachment 92039
> The woman to Corbyn's left is wondering what's happened to her chocolate muffin. Corbyn and his new balloon pal Mr Cyanide know.


You are alarmingly good at this...


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 4, 2016)

Terrorist-lover Corbyn tries to provoke ISIS attack with Prophet Muhammad balloon.


----------



## Smoking kills (Sep 5, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Terrorist-lover Corbyn tries to provoke ISIS attack with Prophet Muhammad balloon.


Corbyn crushes Smith supporters testes with one hand as his accomplice slips a car tyre round his neck.


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 5, 2016)

Leader of the Mysterons finally revealed:


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2016)

Rob Ray said:


> View attachment 92040
> All attendees at the Burston Rally were forced to pay tribute in the form of conserves, left under the stern gaze of a knitted icon of the Dear Leader. Anyone found guilty of producing inferior jams was of course executed on the spot with sharpened crochet needles.
> 
> Corbyn's feared team of Norfolk Nans are not to be trifled with. Unless it's a particularly nice trifle with a decent amount of sherry in it. No, more than that. Keep going ... they'll tell you when to stop.



Norfolk Nans in Mid-Suffolk, you clueless sod? Don't you know about the ageless enmity between the counties? It goes back as far as the Iceni and the Durotriges!


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 5, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Norfolk Nans in Mid-Suffolk, you clueless sod? Don't you know about the ageless enmity between the counties? It goes back as far as the Iceni and the Durotriges!



No, Norfolk Nans in Norfolk. Burston's north of Diss on the other side of the county line. Which you'd know if you'd ever been local, or had checked Wikipedia beforehand. Also Suffolk Nans wouldn't alliterate, which is important when creating fictional gangs of blade-wielding pensioners. Suffolk Septuagenarians maybe? Bit clunky.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 5, 2016)

Rob Ray said:


> View attachment 92040
> https://www.urban75.net/forums/attachments/crhftizwyaeu15y-jpg.92040/
> 
> All attendees at the Burston Rally were forced to pay tribute in the form of conserves, left under the stern gaze of a knitted icon of the Dear Leader. Anyone found guilty of producing inferior jams was of course executed on the spot with sharpened crochet needles.
> ...


This is also a neat pun because on the umbrella just out of shot it says "return of the mac", which as well as indicating JCs use of his famous brown coat in this rainy weather, is also a nod to his former life as a hustling gangsta on the streets of north London.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 24, 2016)

Corbyn surprises Smith by winning the leadership vote then knifing him in the chest.


----------



## A380 (Sep 25, 2016)

Rob Ray said:


> No, Norfolk Nans in Norfolk. Burston's north of Diss on the other side of the county line. Which you'd know if you'd ever been local, or had checked Wikipedia beforehand. Also Suffolk Nans wouldn't alliterate, which is important when creating fictional gangs of blade-wielding pensioners. Suffolk Septuagenarians maybe? Bit clunky.


People would know this if we were allowed an East Anglia forum. I bet Corbyn slips editor a few quid every week to keep it dark.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 25, 2016)

"Don't worry, Tristram, Jeremy and I just want a quick chat. Take a seat..."


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 26, 2016)

Raheem said:


> "Don't worry, Tristram, Jeremy and I just want a quick chat. Take a seat..."


Nothing unusual about an MP offering a regular surgery


----------



## Raheem (Oct 14, 2016)

Is there anything more annoying than a mime artist?


----------



## ska invita (Nov 25, 2016)

The use of a photo of that evil bastard Corbyn in this telegraph piece needs to be seen in situ  
Oxbridge applicants try to 'out-Left' each other


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2016)

Raheem said:


> Is there anything more annoying than a mime artist?


In Corbynist Soviet Socialist Republic, industrial output will be exclusively focused on not big fish, not little fish, but only on cardboard box manufacture.


----------



## rekil (Nov 25, 2016)

Raheem said:


> Is there anything more annoying than a mime artist?


People who post yuuuge pics?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2016)

copliker said:


> People who post yuuuge pics?


----------



## Indeliblelink (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 18, 2017)

Just bumping this one so we can log the various ways in which the great British media fearlessly expose Corbyn's monstrousnesses.


----------



## agricola (Apr 18, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Just bumping this one so we can log the various ways in which the great British media fearlessly expose Corbyn's monstrousnesses.



Here he is playing games with Brexit.  The hat, iron and dog pieces have been replaced by ethically sourced Peruvian beer-bottle tops.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 18, 2017)

Here the monster uses an evil magic scroll to stop a train from taking hard working commuters home.


----------



## JimW (Apr 18, 2017)

Typical leftie freeloader, Corbyn conceals himself in the queue at a primary school canteen in the hopes of a free steamed pudding - paid for out of YOUR TAXES.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 19, 2017)

Corbyn's decision to back election causes serious concerns among his MPs  Corbin spouts lies and fake news while standing over dead colleagues who dare defy 'The Leader'.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 19, 2017)

Corbyn in serious danger of losing the cycling vote by sporting a ridiculously long steering tube on his ancient 1990s Trek 721.






Also sporting bar ends and grip shifters - scandalous. Who'd be seen riding that past the plebby coppers at the gates of Number 10?!


But even worse, look at his poor riding craft, as spotted on Google Streetview - surely he's going to get doored very soon by an ex-Labour voter 






(And look at the state of that front wheel - Broken Britain indeed...)


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 19, 2017)

Never mind Brixton Hatter, he may be able to get a new one through the cycle to work scheme in his next job!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 19, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> Never mind Brixton Hatter, he may be able to get a new one through the cycle to work scheme in his next job!


Apparently Labour supporters crowdfunded £6grand for him last year to get a new bike but he wouldn't accept it and gave the money to charity instead - the monster.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 19, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Apparently Labour supporters crowdfunded £6grand for him last year to get a new bike but he wouldn't accept it and gave the money to charity instead - the monster.



Diabolical behaviour!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 21, 2017)

DANGEROUS EXTREMIST INDOCTRINATES CHILDREN


----------



## brogdale (Apr 21, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> DANGEROUS EXTREMIST INDOCTRINATES CHILDREN


You do recognise the tome he's making the poor little innocents recite from?
Yep, that's the one...it's that commie Rosen's "_We're going on a Blair hunt"_
Sick man.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 22, 2017)

The filthy monster continues to politically indoctrinate innocent children:


----------



## bimble (Apr 25, 2017)

In the dead of night, rare footage of him lunging at his foes with an icepick, cackling foully.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 25, 2017)

Seeking revenge for Trotsky!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 25, 2017)

bimble said:


> View attachment 105196
> In the dead of night, rare footage of him lunging at his foes with an icepick, cackling foully.



Deffo wearing a badge with Trotsky on it, too!


----------



## agricola (Apr 26, 2017)

_"Tories stole your iPod?  Let me help you"_ lies Corbyn:


----------



## nuffsaid (Apr 27, 2017)

agricola said:


> _"Tories stole your iPod?  Let me help you"_ lies Corbyn:



Heartless


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 27, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Corbyn in serious danger of losing the cycling vote by sporting a ridiculously long steering tube on his ancient 1990s Trek 721.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeremy "Two Bikes" Corbyn


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2017)

stuff_it said:


> Jeremy "Two Bikes" Corbyn


jeremy "four wheels" corbyn


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 27, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> jeremy "four wheels" corbyn



As a keen cyclist yourself PM, you know in cyclist terms it is any bikes more than one is classed + 1 etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> As a keen cyclist yourself PM, you know in cyclist terms it is any bikes more than one is classed + 1 etc.


jeremy "one trike" corbyn


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2017)

I thought he ditched the 'Trek' (grr US bloody multinational) for a wholesome Raleigh entirely made from wholemeal spelt flour.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 7, 2017)

_Graun _currently running a pic of him apparently channelling Foucault:

















We’ll fund spending by raising tax on £80,000 earners, says Labour


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 8, 2017)

I want a million pounds invested in the NHS or the children get it.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 11, 2017)

Light-fingered tea leaf gets ready to leg it with the PA:







(actually, he's helping out due to technical difficulties)


----------



## Brainaddict (May 11, 2017)

CORBYN PLOUGHS CAR INTO MEMBER OF THE FREE PRESS ON WAY TO MANIFESTO MEETING THAT WILL SEE THE DEAD LEFT UNBURIED.

I wish I was making that up but it's basically what is currently being reported by most of the media.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2017)

surely the monster is about to dash that labour womans head in with the speaker because he hates women


----------



## brogdale (May 11, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> surely the monster is about to dash that labour womans head in with the speaker because he hates women


did you miss the black bloke?


----------



## mojo pixy (May 11, 2017)

There's a gay couple snogging in the middle of the crowd.


----------



## nuffsaid (May 11, 2017)




----------



## redsquirrel (May 11, 2017)

brogdale said:


> did you miss the black bloke?


Both, two for the price of one.


Brainaddict said:


> CORBYN PLOUGHS CAR INTO MEMBER OF THE FREE PRESS ON WAY TO MANIFESTO MEETING THAT WILL SEE THE DEAD LEFT UNBURIED.


That is fucking ridiculous, it's a fucking police vehicle


----------



## agricola (May 11, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> That is fucking ridiculous, it's a fucking police vehicle



that is true....

CORBYN'S ARMED THUG PLOUGHS CAR INTO MEMBER OF THE FREE PRESS ON WAY TO MANIFESTO MEETING THAT WILL SEE THE DEAD LEFT UNBURIED

HEROINE LAURA COMFORTS THE DYING MAN


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 12, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


>



"CORBYN LEGS IT WITH PUBLIC ADDRESS SYSTEM BORROWED FROM LOCAL PRIMARY SCHOOL. 'FUCK THE POOR!' SHOUTS LABOUR LEADER".


----------



## Idris2002 (May 12, 2017)

nuffsaid said:


>


That's not what these people have come to hear. Kindly leave the stage.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 12, 2017)

Daily Mail front page strap line today about Cobz running over a bbc journalist.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 12, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Daily Mail front page strap line today about Cobz running over a bbc journalist.



I read that "story" but if you check it out with other sources you find that Corbyn was not driving but being transported by a police driver. The Mail is not too fussed about truth.


----------



## bimble (May 13, 2017)




----------



## mikey mikey (May 13, 2017)

_It's the Sun but to be honest, Jeremy brought slander, lies and photoshop on himself. Not that I'm a closet Blairite or anything._


----------



## butchersapron (May 13, 2017)

Not at all sure you've grasped the point of the thread. 

Not surprising since it undermines your whole approach to others here.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 13, 2017)

mikey mikey said:


> _It's the Sun but to be honest, Jeremy brought slander, lies and photoshop on himself. Not that I'm a closet Blairite or anything._



I'd take issue with the claim that only one person was killed in the Lybian civil war.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 13, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'd take issue with the claim that only one person was killed in the Lybian civil war.


They're only counting casualties from Oliver's Army.

I'm surprised the toll for Korea was that low, tbh.


----------



## butchersapron (May 13, 2017)

The deaths refer, of course, just to british army personnel .


----------



## Idris2002 (May 13, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> The deaths refer, of course, just to british army personnel .


It's a professional career.


----------



## maomao (May 13, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> They're only counting casualties from Oliver's Army.
> 
> I'm surprised the toll for Korea was that low, tbh.


Wikipedia says 1109 British soldiers killed in Korea.


----------



## Libertad (May 13, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> It's a professional career.



But there's no danger, though it could be arranged.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 13, 2017)

Libertad said:


> But there's no danger, though it could be arranged.


Just don't crack a smile.


----------



## mojo pixy (May 13, 2017)

We all know that only British casualties count tho 

OtOH, what I get from that Sun piece is that_ Corbyn doesn't support british service personnel being killed but HE SHOULD, the twat._ It's _beyond _beyond stupid. My brain hurts just thinking about the gap between what that piece is meant to say and what it actually says.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 13, 2017)

mikey mikey said:


> _It's the Sun but to be honest, Jeremy brought slander, lies and photoshop on himself. Not that I'm a closet Blairite or anything._



The Mediterranean refugee crisis was/is war? And Corbyn was in favour of it? The bastard!


----------



## agricola (May 13, 2017)

Having had no success with marrow, the monster switches to a more traditional bait:


----------



## Wolveryeti (May 14, 2017)

Corbo lines up an unsuspecting dog owner for a Glaswegian kiss:


----------



## mojo pixy (May 14, 2017)

Tory dog I reckon. Look at that deadeye, Corbyn's shitting it.


----------



## bi0boy (May 17, 2017)

The Antichrist dons his face mask before stepping off his battle bus to meet ordinary people


----------



## nuffsaid (May 17, 2017)

Corbyn - Seducing women with his left leaning gaze....


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 7, 2017)

Prick! This list really tears it for me


----------



## Cakes (Jun 9, 2017)

Drunk on election success and unable to restrain his rampant misogyny.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 23, 2017)

Bastard; it's fucking rained for a month.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 23, 2017)

excellent thread this


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2017)

brogdale said:


> Bastard; it's fucking rained for a month.
> 
> View attachment 114142


and all because on st swithin's day jc did a rain dance


----------



## Borp (Aug 23, 2017)

Corbyn the barbarian! Labour leader revealed as comic-book hero


----------



## brogdale (Aug 23, 2017)

Borp said:


> Corbyn the barbarian! Labour leader revealed as comic-book hero


No credit for ItWillNeverWork


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Aug 23, 2017)

Doctor Carrot said:


> View attachment 108735 Prick! This list really tears it for me


All bar 5 (and maybe 8) can be forgiven


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 23, 2017)

brogdale said:


> No credit for ItWillNeverWork



Definitely one for the 'guardian down the pan' thread. The thieving toerags.


----------



## Borp (Aug 23, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Definitely one for the 'guardian down the pan' thread. The thieving toerags.



Corbyn up to his usual intellectual property thieving tricks I suspect.


----------



## killer b (Sep 7, 2017)

He's finally gone too far.

Jeremy Corbyn 'disrespects' Catholics by accepting communion at a funeral


----------



## Combustible (Sep 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> Jeremy Corbyn 'disrespects' Catholics by accepting communion at a funeral



Doesn't do his veggie credentials much good either.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2017)

catholics don't get to bagsy communion either. Thats like, pan denominational.


----------



## Santino (Sep 8, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> catholics don't get to bagsy communion either. Thats like, pan denominational.


That would be an ecumenical matter.


----------



## bemused (Sep 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> He's finally gone too far.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn 'disrespects' Catholics by accepting communion at a funeral



You have to wonder what sad sack saw him do this and thought 'ah ha got ya' then leaked it to professional offence takers.


----------



## killer b (Sep 8, 2017)

bemused said:


> You have to wonder what sad sack saw him do this and thought 'ah ha got ya' then leaked it to professional offence takers.


Wrong way round - the story will have come into the news desk from wherever (I assume the scab press will pay for anything that can be turned into a Corbo attack piece so there's no shortage of eyes on him), then some hack will have rung down the Catholic offence takers list. 

As you can see, they nearly got to the bottom before they got a bite - there's only Jacob rees-mogg left...


----------



## bemused (Sep 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> Wrong way round - the story will have come into the news desk from wherever (I assume the scab press will pay for anything that can be turned into a Corbo attack piece so there's no shortage of eyes on him), then some hack will have rung down the Catholic offence takers list.
> 
> As you can see, they nearly got to the bottom before they got a bite - there's only Jacob rees-mogg left...



I'm still puzzled by who would see him eat a bit of biscuit and sip some Lidel wine then grass him to the press. That's off the pathetic shitlord scale.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2017)

bemused said:


> I'm still puzzled by who would see him eat a bit of biscuit and sip some Lidel wine then grass him to the press. That's off the pathetic shitlord scale.


after the insufficient cenotaph bow and the traingate incident? this is a mere 3.5 on the anti corbyn scale


----------



## UrbaneFox (Sep 8, 2017)

bemused said:


> I'm still puzzled by who would see him eat a bit of biscuit and sip some Lidel wine then grass him to the press. That's off the pathetic shitlord scale.



Someone on the 1542 committee, obviously.


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 8, 2017)

isn't it the priest's cock up rather than Corbyn's? How is a non-Catholic supposed to know and why would they generally care?


----------



## killer b (Sep 8, 2017)

Nobody has cocked up. Literally no-one gives a shit. Even the dickhead who's given the rag the quote about how offended they are doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> Nobody has cocked up. Literally no-one gives a shit. Even the dickhead who's given the rag the quote about how offended they are doesn't give a shit.


I certainly don't give a shit


----------



## Wilf (Sep 9, 2017)

Can I give a shit - only to give it up the shit and not give a shit again?


----------



## A380 (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## newbie (Sep 18, 2017)

only a real Islamist extremist wears his trousers that high above the ankle!


----------



## Fingers (Sep 19, 2017)

Corbz makes a complete dick of Piers Morgan. The rotter!

Jeremy Corbyn continuing to speak in Spanish to blank Piers Morgan


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 19, 2017)

A380 said:


> View attachment 115829




the BASTARD : he is carrying a first aid kit under his arm so he can MAGICALLY appear and tend the wounded..is there nothing he will not do for POWER!!!!!!!eleven!!!!!


----------



## bemused (Sep 20, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> the BASTARD : he is carrying a first aid kit under his arm so he can MAGICALLY appear and tend the wounded..is there nothing he will not do for POWER!!!!!!!eleven!!!!!



You sure he isn't delivering a pizza?


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 27, 2017)

Flagrant photoshopping here to hide his identity:


----------



## A380 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

That one, yes the Kahlo one. Gift wrap it and send it to The prime minister by courier. mark it as a gift from Philip, a gift to wear for her conference speech

(evil laughter)

(floats out of shop as if on wheels like in that scene with the nun from the Blues Brothers)

(scene fades)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

"OK....I'll have A mirror, a packet of cough sweets sprinkled in cats urine, a bottle of dodgy water and some really really really * really* shit scenry glue...."


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2017)

I've found out McDonnell trained to be a priest._ Just like Stalin_


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 3, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I've found out McDonnell trained to be a priest._ Just like Stalin_


And Pope Francis.


----------



## A380 (Jun 25, 2018)

He’s wearing a  PANAMA hat. The traitor. Dancing on the grave of Bobby Robsoñ.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jun 25, 2018)

And he waffles. So a Belgium supporter.


----------



## A380 (Jul 6, 2018)

I bet the traitor shops at Ikea to stab the Lions in the back...


----------



## tony.c (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## extra dry (Aug 12, 2018)

Its true, he can not be trusted he is a full on terrorist supporter and and this /s

'Not fit to lead’ Jeremy Corbyn told to QUIT after holding wreath near terrorist grave


----------



## A380 (Aug 14, 2018)

Footage reveals Jeremy Corbyn could have prevented Nakatomi Tower massacre


----------



## 4eyes (Aug 22, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> Flagrant photoshopping here to hide his identity:


Stick to what you're good at love, and stop annoying the nice bearded man.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 6, 2018)

Cartoon in the Times today, supposedly


----------



## A380 (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## A380 (Dec 31, 2018)

http://newsthump.com/2018/08/14/jeremy-corbyn-laid-wreath-for-hans-gruber-outside-nakatomi-plaza/


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2019)

Corbyn heartlessly sics an attack dog on a young single mother and tot


----------



## a_chap (Mar 23, 2019)

More like "Dog looks the other way whilst Corbyn attacks mother and baby..."


----------



## mojo pixy (Mar 23, 2019)

He's blatantly after her crisps.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 23, 2019)

I heard he farted at the people's brexit march today


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 23, 2019)

Riklet said:


> I heard he farted at the people's brexit march today


Farted in the general direction of it, given that he callously went out campaigning for local elections rather than taking the opportunity to speak alongside Anna Soubry and Michael Heseltine. WHY DOES HE LOVE BREXIT SO MUCH


----------



## Riklet (Mar 23, 2019)

he was there in spirit/fart though. the spectre haunting Britain.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 23, 2019)

Seems his son was spotted smoking a suspicious rollie. No pictures, just hearsay, which is good enough for me when it comes to school-gate-smack-peddling-scum like this


----------



## tommers (Mar 23, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Seems his son was spotted smoking a suspicious rollie. No pictures, just hearsay, which is good enough for me when it comes to school-gate-smack-peddling-scum like this


CBD. The bloke seems to have just started a business selling it, so good publicity for him from the Sun. Nice of them.


----------



## mojo pixy (Mar 23, 2019)

Here he is burning the evidence while Laura (obviously _Bonnie _to his _Clyde_) eggs him on by reading radical poetry.


----------



## extra dry (Mar 24, 2019)

Comrade Corbin seen on brexit marches.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 29, 2019)

Probably sold his son soapbar, the monster!


----------



## Poi E (Mar 29, 2019)

tommers said:


> CBD. The bloke seems to have just started a business selling it, so good publicity for him from the Sun. Nice of them.



I see the tabloids still try the odd all-weed-is-skunk-is-evil sort of thing but it seems to have died a death now that Dacre has fucked off from the Mail. No traction anymore.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Combustible (Aug 16, 2020)

Stick with the polonium next time


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2020)

Marxist Henchman


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2020)

Combustible said:


> Stick with the polonium next time
> 
> View attachment 226809


When they have Boris Johnson as Mrs peacock and Dominic Cummings as professor plum are they trying to tell us something?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2020)

Politics 2020 lol


----------



## existentialist (Aug 16, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Politics 2020 lol


It's funny, except that there will be plenty of people who will have translated that question into a statement in their heads before the week is out...


----------



## Raheem (Aug 16, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> When they have Boris Johnson as Mrs peacock and Dominic Cummings as professor plum are they trying to tell us something?


Who knows? The colourful spikes they've put those heads on are a welcome aesthetic innovation, though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Who knows? The colourful spikes they've put those heads on are a welcome aesthetic innovation, though.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 9, 2021)

the absolute BASTARD, killing the nation's duke of hearts


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

The devil, posting about Bolivia instead of Phil the Racist









						Jeremy Corbyn hit with backlash for Tweeting after death of Prince
					

While a host of celebrities and public figures shared tributes to Prince Philip, the former Labour leader was criticised for the timing of his post less than 40 minutes after the death was announced.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> The devil, posting about Bolivia instead of Phil the Racist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, FFS. _despairs_


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm more annoyed that Corbyn deleted the Bolivia stuff, silly fucker.  Getting bounced around by reactionaries was half of his problem, stick to yer fucking principles.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 9, 2021)

Wilf said:


> I'm more annoyed that Corbyn deleted the Bolivia stuff, silly fucker.  Getting bounced around by reactionaries was half of his problem, stick to yer fucking principles.


Meanwhile, Comrades Jedward still have not deleted their post, though cowards flinch and traitors sneer. I think we can all see who's most capable of offering leadership in this moment of crisis.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 21, 2021)

We can lose the 'hilarious' but fine piece of photobombing after Rayner's seeming lies about him 









						Jeremy Corbyn has hilarious response to recent ‘photobomb’ controversy
					

Jeremy Corbyn has revealed he is more up to date with the latest memes and internet jokes than you might expect.Posting on Twitter, the former leader of the Labour Party’s son, Tommy shared an image of him and his brothers being ‘photobombed’ by their father, after deputy leader Angela Rayner...




					www.indy100.com
				





"Nice Father's Day meal out with my brothers, ruined."


----------



## brogdale (Jun 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> We can lose the 'hilarious' but fine piece of photobombing after Rayner's seeming lies about him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One in the middle seems to have ordered best.


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 29, 2021)

Got a burgeoning fan base


----------



## Argonia (Jun 30, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Got a burgeoning fan base



I don't understand this MadeInBedlam. What happened please?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 30, 2021)

Combustible said:


> Stick with the polonium next time
> 
> View attachment 226809


Why on earth do they call him Marxist when none of them has read a word of Marx and when Jeremy is a democratic Socialist?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 30, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I don't understand this MadeInBedlam. What happened please?



tagged Richard Burgeon rather than Richard Burgon on Twitter 

one is packing 8 inches of northern love pump dressed to the left 
The other is a male porn star apparently


----------



## Argonia (Jun 30, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> tagged Richard Burgeon rather than Richard Burgon on Twitter
> 
> one is packing 8 inches of northern love pump dressed to the left
> The other is a male porn star apparently


Poor old Jeremy. He's in such a flurry and Heraclitean flux at Facebook and Twitter. We all make mistakes.





__





						Heraclitus (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)
					





					plato.stanford.edu


----------



## Argonia (Jun 30, 2021)

Corbyn the monster.


----------



## Anju (Jun 30, 2021)

I lost all hope of a better future yesterday after hearing a caller on LBC claiming that the attack on Chris Whitty was the fault of Corbyn and momentum.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 30, 2021)

Anju said:


> I lost all hope of a better future yesterday after hearing a caller on LBC claiming that the attack on Chris Whitty was the fault of Corbyn and momentum.


My mum listens to LBC in the mornings before her coffee and I don't know how she stands listening to all the lunacy. Might explain her peculiar right-wing views I have a pop at every day in our Zoom conferences at 4pm.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 30, 2021)

Corbyn the monster.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 30, 2021)

Hansard for Corbyn's speeches:









						Contributions for Jeremy Corbyn - Hansard - UK Parliament
					

Review the contributions made by Jeremy Corbyn that have been recorded in Hansard. Filter by keyword and date. Optionally also cover historical data.




					hansard.parliament.uk


----------



## Argonia (Jun 30, 2021)

Had this on my Amiga.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 2, 2022)

Cat strangling monster.


----------



## tommers (Aug 2, 2022)

That cat looks a bit like... Hitler.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 2, 2022)

Would he get a stall at the bookfair?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Cat strangling monster.
> 
> View attachment 335743



el gato would prefer 'of mice and men'


----------



## tim (Aug 5, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> Would he get a stall at the bookfair?


No, but they would allow him to sit on the ground with others who couldn't find a stall


----------



## Karl Masks (Aug 5, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Cat strangling monster.
> 
> View attachment 335743


Imagine trying to train a cat to hate Jews


----------



## Smangus (Aug 6, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Imagine trying to train a cat to hate Jews


My cat hates everyone.


----------

